

House panel approves broadened ISP snooping bill - ryduh
http://news.cnet.com/8301-31921_3-20084939-281/house-panel-approves-broadened-isp-snooping-bill/?tag=mantle_skin;content

======
elb0w
Well I guess we need to write a screensaver that crawls the web. Maybe when
ISP's have to spend $ on all this storage it will give them incentive to fight
this. I remember land of the free .. This doesnt feel like freedom..

------
cmoylan
EFF also has a good form letter:
[https://secure.eff.org/site/Advocacy?cmd=display&page=Us...](https://secure.eff.org/site/Advocacy?cmd=display&page=UserAction&id=497)

------
molecule
Contact your congressional representative to express disapproval:

<https://writerep.house.gov/writerep/welcome.shtml>

------
vdm
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2823009>

